# [Suche] Aus der aktuellen PC Games: Hearthstone Booster-Codes



## noxious (2. Mai 2014)

Ich suche noch ein paar Booster-Pack-Codes für Hearthstone.

Falls jemand kein Hearthstone spielt und mir einen Gefallen tun möchte: 
Bitte einfach den Key vom Inlay zwischen Seite 66/67 abtippen und wenn möglich per PM an mich schicken.

PM-Link: http://forum.pcgames.de/private.php?do=newpm&u=2247213

Dankööö!


----------



## noxious (9. Mai 2014)

keiner?


----------



## DonRossignole (21. Mai 2014)

Hi toxi... nee noxious ,

Warum nicht?
Ich schaue grade mal schnell nach und schick Dir den aus meinem Heft.
Momentchen...Gugsch Du?

Siehe PM. Viel Spaß noch.


----------



## noxious (23. Mai 2014)

Dankeschön Ron Don!!!


----------

